# Possibly pregnant help please



## ZuZuPetals (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi everyone!
I have two mares that were accidentally exposed to my stallion on April 19th. The following month one mare never went back into heat the other appeared to be in heat through the fence to the stallion but her heat was about 5-6 days later then usual. This month neither of the mares went into heat. I’m confused as to why one appeared in heart was never exposed to the stallion again after the 19th and has now missed her heat this month by a week so far


----------



## Taz (Jun 26, 2021)

They can show in heat after becoming in foal, some even through the whole pregnancy. I'd assume she is until you know otherwise. It's like some women can get their period when they are pregnant.


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jun 29, 2021)

Taz said:


> They can show in heat after becoming in foal, some even through the whole pregnancy. I'd assume she is until you know otherwise. It's like some women can get their period when they are pregnant.



thank you for the reply! Is it rare to show in heat or fairly common with minis? Also their appetites are not as intense I’m not use to them walking away from feed is that normal in early pregnancy?


----------



## Taz (Jun 29, 2021)

I don't think it's common. I had one last year that showed for one heat 3 months before foaling. Not normal for them to lose their appetites. Have you changed their feed or opened a new bag? Are they acting normally other than that? No signs of being sick?


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jun 29, 2021)

Ok so only one is acting like that now. She’s picking walking away coming back and picking at her hay again, which I’ve offered her all three Orchard, Teff & Alfalfa to entice but will be more then happy to chow down her sweet feed no complaints! She’s definitely lost a little weight but does not appear sick or in any distress


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 29, 2021)

Are they on pasture or on dry lots ?

Regarding "heat" every mare is different, good thing is you have a date of when your mares were exposed to the stallion.


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 1, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Are they on pasture or on dry lots ?
> 
> Regarding "heat" every mare is different, good thing is you have a date of when your mares were exposed to the stallion.



they’re on a dry lot 1 acre pasture attached to a barn stall with my two stallions in another pasture separated by a fence. I have 3 mares who have been together a long time, are like clockwork and very obvious when in heat.They have always shown heat at the same time every month when in season. My 3rd mare showed normal heat this month. She was exposed to this stallion on accident as well except she’s a large mini and my stallion is super tiny. I was fairly confident he hadn’t figured out how to manage a much larger mare then he but according to my surveillance cameras he gave it his best try so I wasn’t expecting he succeeded. Some areas are off camera so that was a good guess.


----------



## Taz (Jul 2, 2021)

It sounds like you could be having two foals next year. The good news is you know when they were bred so have an idea of due dates. I do't know why they would be not wanting the hay unless there is something wrong with the bale or they have a bug. Maybe give your vet a call to have a look?


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 2, 2021)

Taz said:


> It sounds like you could be having two foals next year. The good news is you know when they were bred so have an idea of due dates. I do't know why they would be not wanting the hay unless there is something wrong with the bale or they have a bug. Maybe give your vet a call to have a look?



it’s only one of the mares acting this way now my vet is coming this Wednesday to take a blood sample for pregnancy testing. I have 15 horses including standard size everyone’s eating normal hay looks great. Maybe just maybe she’s a dramatic pregnant maiden? She was my bottle baby years ago and I never planned on breeding her, thank you so much for all the help<3


----------



## Taz (Jul 2, 2021)

Let us know if they are please?


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 10, 2021)

Taz said:


> Let us know if they are please?


 Awaiting results said it would take a week a least, that would be this Wednesday thanks for all the help!


----------

